# A6 S-Line



## DCJ81 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just wondering the the audi A6 S-Line if it came in manual if so who has one thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A6 S-Line (DCJ81)*

From the A6 Picture Gallery, Massboykie has an '02 S-Line 6spd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

i thought all s-lines were manuals


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (cd1121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cd1121* »_i thought all s-lines were manuals

no.


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

ive got one... why?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 S-Line (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_From the A6 Picture Gallery, Massboykie has an '02 S-Line 6spd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pride and joy baby!!


----------



## DCJ81 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: A6 S-Line (GLS-S4)*

The reason why im asking is because I am located in Canada and looking to ge a A6 S-Line in manual hard to come by, especially in low miles of allroad instead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 S-Line (DCJ81)*

Hey DCJ
Honestly...
Mine is not actually a "real" S-Line, as they only came out in 2004 as far as I know. Another thing is the 2004 S-Line only came out in Triptronic not manual, again as far as I know.
Mine is a 2002 (post facelift) with the factory sport suspension (+/- 20mm lower and 30% stiffer







), 17" BBS wheels, thicker/stiffer F+R swaybars and the previous owner was nice enough to get it with the sport seats ($1400 total option!). This is everything the S-Line had so I figured I would call a "spade" a spade...








IOW... You could theoretically get yourself a 2002 or 2003 2.7T with the 6-speed and sport suspension and have an "S-Line". Note that the sport seats did not come standard in either the real or "real" S-Line so keep an eye out for that. The sport seats are much sportier, IMHO.
Some more reading material...
2002 - http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
2004 http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
Hope that helps!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

